# What is your sexual orientation?



## Snaefridhur (May 18, 2007)

What is that? Just curiously... I am standard - heterosexual. 

give your votes here


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Straight.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm bisexual.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Straight edge


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Drella said:


> I'm bisexual.


really? never knew

im straigt


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

and he can't spell either! :b

*GAY*


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Other? I identify as pansexual/qu.eer.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Pseudosexual.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

gay


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Heterosexual


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Heterosexual


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Heterosexual


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Heterosexual


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I laughed for a second there, LonelyGuy, for I thought the manly trucks were part of the post to go with "heterosexual." Then I realized they were just part of your manly sig.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

For relationships, I am heterosexual, but for physical attraction, I am bisexual.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Heterosexual


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Bisexual...


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Straight. =)


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

Mostly Hetero.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Hetero for now.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

100% hetero


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Depends on how drunk I am.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Hetero.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

People who are not hetero are overrepresented in this forum in proportion to their actual percentage of society's population. I never thought there would be so many gays in a forum made specifically for socially shy people. I guess it's because I don't associate shyness with the gay community too much because they always struck me as being very socially straight forward and outgoing. I have been to Castro street in San Francisco before which is like the gay capital of the world and I didn't see alot of people there who struck me as the shy anti-social talk to no one make eye contact with no one keep to themselves quiet types. If anything a guy has a better chance of being sexually hit on in Castro than he does in an environment of mostly heterosexual women, I know this from personal experience since I got hit on when I was there. Funny that the only time somebody ever hit on me was from someone not of the opposite sex.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i feel attracted to the punany


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: re: What is your sexual orientation?*



Dudleyville said:


> People who are not hetero are overrepresented in this forum in proportion to their actual percentage of society's population. I never thought there would be so many gays in a forum made specifically for socially shy people. I guess it's because I don't associate shyness with the gay community too much because they always struck me as being very socially straight forward and outgoing. I have been to Castro street in San Francisco before which is like the gay capital of the world and I didn't see alot of people there who struck me as the shy anti-social talk to no one make eye contact with no one keep to themselves quiet types.


10% is right on par I thought. You wouldn't see anxious folks like me out and about cuz I don't leave my room :b


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Females aren't allowed to be heterosexual; we're either homosexual or bisexual. 

x3


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Heterosexual.

How come there are so many bi girls online, you ever notice that? i always thought they just said it for attention. The girl i used to talk to online was also bi, yet all the girls i know IRL think females are disgusting lol.


----------



## Snaefridhur (May 18, 2007)

Barnabas, you are a woman? I thought a man. :stu


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

SilentProphet said:


> Heterosexual.
> 
> How come there are so many bi girls online, you ever notice that? i always thought they just said it for attention. The girl i used to talk to online was also bi, yet all the girls i know IRL think females are disgusting lol.


Because it's cool nowdays

I'm hetero


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

hetero


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm borderline asexual (what I call hyposexual, as opposed to hypersexual)... I voted asexual, but I'd identify as hetero-hyposexual.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Heterosexual. My therapist is homosexual which makes me feel a bit weird talking to him. It's my shadow talking. I know.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Heterosexual, I love the female figure


----------



## Tonic (Aug 1, 2007)

Largely asexual.
I like everything strictly platonic.

sex is so mechanical and animalistic.

edittt: why do they gotta show how many times I edit my posts. :fall


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

99% straight


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: What is your sexual orientation?*



Tonic said:


> Largely asexual.
> I like everything strictly platonic.
> 
> sex is so mechanical and animalistic.
> ...


Hey, same here!! Maybe you saw above.

Here's my only problem though. I can't be too confidently sure whether I am truly borderline asexual or possibly just so sexually repressed and/or unconfident (as one of the kissing and sex virgins on SAS) that I can't even theoretically imagine myself having sex. I'm definitely puzzled despite my best efforts to figure it out conclusively.

I don't really know how this issue would be solved for me, so for now I just try not to let it bother me.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Uh... none of the above. I'm a girl, I'll only date guys. But I love lesbian porn. I'd definitely 'do' a girl, but I'd never date one. I like to say my sexual orientation is 'bent'. Basically straight, but a bit of an angle sticking out there.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Hetero.

I did it with a man once out of horniness and curiosity but I couldn't really get aroused. It was a worthwhile experience, though.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Asexual thing. Weee.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I might as well say I'm Asexual. :b 
I'm attracted to both genders though. Honestly I don't know what I am. I don't really use the labels.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, I'm glad there are some other asexuals/borderline asexuals here. I have trouble classifying myself sometimes, but that is what fit me best, given the options.

I'm also hetero-hyporomantic... So I don't really have much of a desire for romantic relationships either (despite it being a source of anxiety if I'm in any kind of situation in which that might come up).


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: What is your sexual orientation?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I might as well say I'm Asexual. :b
> I'm attracted to both genders though. Honestly I don't know what I am. I don't really use the labels.


Maybe you're asexual, and bi-romantic??

This would mean you don't really have sexual desire, but you are romantically attracted to both sexes.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What is your sexual orientation?*



ardrum said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > I might as well say I'm Asexual. :b
> ...


That pretty much sounds like me...But sometimes I do have sexual desire. But then other times I think "Eww I don't wanna have sex ever again" :no At least not unless I found a decent person who wasn't a complete *******. So I dunno. There should have been a "My mind is completely screwed up & I'm 100% confused" option.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: What is your sexual orientation?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Little Miss Scare-All":ef977]I might as well say I'm Asexual. :b
> ...


That pretty much sounds like me...But sometimes I do have sexual desire. But then other times I think "Eww I don't wanna have sex ever again" :no At least not unless I found a decent person who wasn't a complete @$$#. So I dunno. There should have been a "My mind is completely screwed up & I'm 100% confused" option.[/quote:ef977]

It sounds like you're not too far from myself in this regard (other than the bi-romantic part). If I must label myself, I actually go with hetero-hyposexual (very little sexual desire) instead of asexual so that I can account for occasional, lingering feelings (which are very minor and relatively rare). If someone were hypersexual, they'd have extremely strong sexual desire (my polar opposite).

Although due to what I said above (several posts), I could probably qualify as 100% confused at times too. Mainly due to my wondering if anxiety has stiffled my sexual desire, or did it legitimately weaken to the point where it's virtually a non-issue now.


----------



## Snaefridhur (May 18, 2007)

It is actually interesting, romantic orientation.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

heterosexual


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

my label would probably depend on the object of my affection at the time, whether it be man or woman.


----------



## NihilBoni (May 4, 2007)

Hetero- here. :yes


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

.


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

bisexual though i wish i were asexual


----------

